# Memorial Day Weekend Boggs and Boulders or Bullpen



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Both these parks are in Andalusia AL. Anyone going to ride this weekend? I just bought my Brute and I am looking to go ride. None on my local buddies can make it. Any takers?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Heading to B&B friday night with a group for the weekend


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

I will be at B&B first thing saturday morning...


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

You guys mind if I tag alone and ride with you guys? I dont want to impose, I just wanna ride and not by myself. Especially on my first outting on it.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

The group I ride with wont mind


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

U are more than welcome to ride with us too. We have 4 or 5 ppl coming with us and its out first time also.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Well something else came up now. I am going to Morris Mountain ORV Park for the Wounded Warriors 4x4 rock crawling event. My buddy's club is hosting it and they need me to come up and help run the event since I got lots of experience hosting rides. Hey, being a vet myself, I cant think of a better way to spend my Memorial Day weekend than raising money to help our wounded vets. Thanks for the invites though guys, I seriously appreciate it. This just came up kind of last minute.


----------

